
Show HN: Paperplane – web page to PDF conversion API using Chrome - npad
https://www.paperplane.app/
======
npad
Whenever I’ve had to build PDF features I’ve found it tedious, and thought it
should be easier.

Paperplane is basically an API layer on top of autoscaling servers running
headless Chrome.

There are a couple of features that make this a little different to other
solutions out there: automatic uploads to S3 and the ability to queue up
batches of documents and be notified via webhook when they’ve been converted
to PDF.

If you’re looking for a solution like this or are already using something
similar, it’d be great to hear any feedback!

